# Dump Digger Digs his first Privy



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

My friend Neal got into his first privy today. Badger Neal and I took a trip to Philly to dig a privy with Dave M. AKA "The Map Man" AKA "Mr doodle Doo" he had sole permission to do a lot on the south-side. 
   Neal was pumped up like super man,he couldn't wait to get in a privy.. I guess I was like that to when I was 26  [] Now I just wanted to stay out of the sun.That's why I brought my beach umbrella.[] The pit wasn't as deep as we would have liked,it did go pontil but  only a very thin layer on the bottom. Dipped as usual. But we did get a few 80s 90s bottles and had a good time. It was a claim relaxing Sunday dig.The other good thing was Neal got his pontil cherry popped []  Thanks for the dig  Map Man  []


 I took a few pictures [8|]

 I found a dirty Slutz today.  
   Did a little search couldn't find anything.I am sure the master searchers will turn up something [] 


 H.A Slutz Mineral Water Philadelphia PA (Lion Logo)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

A clean Slutz


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Neal in the pit. It looks hot down there


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Map man taking popper  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

We found a crapper in the shiter. I was going to take this baby home but decided not to. No one wanted it so back in went.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

A few blop  S


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

I was getting a little cock eyed today. Must of been the heat


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice little stone ink on the bottom


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

whole red wear bowl Dave got


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

We got a crap load of local Philly meds and a few Brooklyn's


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

This Pharmacy was right around the corner from where we were digging


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Neal with his first pontil. Savory it son []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

This is a odd/cool one.

 Peterson's Discovery
 A permanent destroyer of bed bugs 
 & their eggs.
 A great labor saving article.

 WM Peterman MFG  Chemist

 New York & London


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like somebody I know lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

What a way to fill in a hole.The map man know how to hook it up.


----------



## tftfan (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Meager pickings but all and all a very relaxing Sunday dig.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

Plus Neal got a few bottles. Don't look so excited dude  lol


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally!!! Back in the crap where you love to be. NICE and about time. You were long over due. Congrats. How hot was it down there today?
 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Finally!!! Back in the crap where you love to be. NICE and about time. You were long over due. Congrats. How hot was it down there today?
> PD


 
 Cookin but I had my umbrella, I don't care if it looks fu%^& up it works and saves your brain from boiling 
 []


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 23, 2013)

You're so dainty with your umbrella Rick! You shouldn't need that at Shupp's Grove with all the trees.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> You're so dainty Rick! You shouldn't need that at Shupp's Grove with all the trees.
> 
> PD


 
 I'll bring my parasol for that event. Your town will  be dug in  !  [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Looks like somebody I know lol


 

 Hey Rick,

 Talk about a cauliflower ear...

 Is that dirty Slutz a Hutch? Ole Harry seems to have been a prolific Hutch Bottler: HutchBook listings.

 He was cool with the Food Police: "No adulteration detected., 1912"




Sodas & Beers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah its a hutch. With a name like Slutz I figured she got around[]


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This is a odd/cool one...


 
 I agree, and so does his distant relative over at Peterman's Insecticide Resource. He's also looking for bottles & ephemera...




From.



From.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 24, 2013)

I know you call that "meager diggins'" but to me it looks GREAT. I would have been stoked with the hutch and bed bug bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> I know you call that "meager diggins'" but to me it looks GREAT. I would have been stoked with the hutch and bed bug bottles.


 
 What I meant was I wish it went deeper. The pontil stuff was just starting.I got stuff I didn't have today.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Neal in the pit. It looks hot down there


 


 Cool,....Glad you guys got some digging in,...also glad Neal got to dig a pontil...!  Way to go Neal.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> What I meant was I wish it went deeper. The pontil stuff was just starting.I got stuff I didn't have today.


 Well of course! For a guy who has dug a PUCE EAGLE things have GOT to be OVER THE TOP, don't ya' know? I'm just sayin'.[][][]

 I've never dug an "Applied Collar" let alone a Pontil. Waaaaaaaaa ![X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Na I just like to dig bottles once in a while []


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Rick,

 Looks like a fun dig, how deep was the pit?

 Tom


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> Hey Rick,
> 
> ...


 
 Hey whats up Tom.When you get permission its all ways a fun relaxing dig.[] It went around 10.

 Are you heading to Shupps Grove ?


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree, legitimate permission always makes for a relaxing dig!  I'll be at the Grove, see you there.

 Tom


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jun 24, 2013)

Dam they let ol dudley doo's out of the mental ward to start digging again..  And his picture is on the internet  he must fell and bumped his head..


----------



## luckiest (Jun 24, 2013)

wow!  Is the blob on the right blue or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## NyDigger1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Did somebody say brooklyn bottles?...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Dam they let ol dudley doo's out of the mental ward to start digging again..  And his picture is on the internet  he must fell and bumped his head..


 

 They let me out,but I never stopped diggin []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> wow!  Is the blob on the right blue or are my eyes deceiving me?


 
 its aqua


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

The  dudley doo Rag twins []


----------



## rvcdigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Melon Head


----------



## Dugout (Jun 24, 2013)

Out here we call those hankies!   []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

we do to its just that  Dudley doo hankie twins doesn't sound as good [] lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Neal I see your on. Don't be a lurker now.Say a few words. yoll start creeping me out lol[8D]

 know what im sayin[]


----------



## DCboyz (Jun 24, 2013)

yo RVC.....watch the name calling D-BAG// grow the F up


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DCboyz
> 
> yo RVC.....watch the name calling D-BAG// grow the F up


 Looking forward to the followups to this post...


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

This is all I can think of now...

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMtvnAmfuf8


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

Your not going to chime in on my thread  to to egg on trouble are ya now E??? I didn't see a "nice dig" "cool bottle" etc etc etc come from you just a----- when the @#$%^&* bell going to ring??? Ding ding


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Good for you S.R. who doesn't like finding dirty Slutz??


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 24, 2013)

Great to see some digs and a privy virgin sacrificed!
 btw when's Shupp's?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Great to see some digs and a privy virgin sacrificed!
> btw when's Shupp's?


 
 Whats up Steve. Shupps is July 27th and 28th. You going?

 http://www.shuppsgrove.com/themeweek.html


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Good for you S.R. who doesn't like finding dirty Slutz??


 
 yeah remember when finding a few dirty slutz  used to be real easy  ?   [8D]


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice finds Rick, cool pics, way to go...[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice finds Rick, cool pics, way to go...[8D]


 

 lol ding ding


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 24, 2013)

Missed it last year, but planning on being there for sure!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Missed it last year, but planning on being there for sure!


 
 Cool I am sure we will run into you.


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

I can hear it now...

*"COBALTBOT TO THE COURTESY COUNTER, COBALTBOT PLEASE REPORT TO THE COURTESY COUNTER!!!"*


----------



## rvcdigger (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DCboyz
> 
> yo RVC.....watch the name calling D-BAG// grow the F up


 
 You were digging in No Libs again!? ... See you around melon head.

 Matt


----------



## rvcdigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry Rick - congrats to Neal and his first pit....glad it was a Philly one. Just seeing a picture of melon head sends me too much negative energy. But that hutch is awesome and love the amber pharmacy. I've never dug that hutch. Matt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I can hear it now...
> 
> *"COBALTBOT TO THE COURTESY COUNTER, COBALTBOT PLEASE REPORT TO THE COURTESY COUNTER!!!"*


 

 LOL  look now ya done blew it  []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice dig, very cool getting Neal into his first I hope of many pits.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2013)

Dave what did this one say on it? You found it on the bottom


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Great to see some digs and a privy virgin sacrificed!
> btw when's Shupp's?


 
 It wasn't as painful as it sounds []


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 26, 2013)

Good Deal guys! Looks like you all had some fun in that $h*tt*r. AWESOPME DIG!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ILUV2DIG
> 
> Good Deal guys! Looks like you all had some fun in that $h*tt*r. AWESOPME DIG!


 
 yeah we had fun but the new guy (Neal) is hooked on privy's!  1 dig is all it takes to get the virus flowing []


----------

